

Revisiting Cleveland’s The Elements of Graphing Data in ggplot2 - jmount
http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2013/02/revisiting-clevelands-the-elements-of-graphing-data-in-ggplot2/

======
jmount
Cleveland is (among other things) the more quantitative alternative to Tufte.

